# 3.5d EGR cooler replacement DIY?



## Dutch724 (Jun 28, 2017)

I have worked on broken bolts in the past. Worst case I drill the whole broken bolt out and tap new threads. Wait a minute worst case would be me pulling the exhaust manifold off and taking it to a shop to get done. I was quoted 18 hours to pull the manifold.
I'm already in at $975 I can't see putting another $500 because they aren't sure if that cost will go up or not. It's not like a flat fee with them. They will charge me by the hour. I understand what you are saying, but this dealer charges for everything. If it was in an independent shop then they would be more honest about the cost.


----------



## eric_dot_com (Aug 1, 2017)

Doug Huffman said:


> newTIS.info beta
> 
> Home / BMW E70 X5 xDrive35d SAV / Repair Manuals and Technical Data / 11 Engine / 11 71 Exhaust gas recirculation /
> 
> ...


Hey Doug, 
Seems you are one of the people that are aware about the Diesel engine particularly in this case the 335d and the X5d. Regards to the link for the pics of the EGR you posted I do have a question that followed by pics I've taken from my own 335d engine. I'm curious to know what it is. It is located near the EGR parts but I'm guessing that it's not part of the EGR components at all. I might be mistaken tho. So if you or anyone can shed a light of knowledge would be great. Thanks in advance. 
It's the round aluminum shiny part right under the cover.
















Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

Air pump.


----------



## eric_dot_com (Aug 1, 2017)

floydarogers said:


> Air pump.


Oh it's the air pump. Thanks. I appreciate that.

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Pump air to where, to what end? It is the vacuum pump sucking on the brake booster _inter alia_.


----------



## eric_dot_com (Aug 1, 2017)

Doug Huffman said:


> Pump air to where, to what end? It is the vacuum pump sucking on the brake booster _inter alia_.


Oh ok yea I figured that's what he meant when he said air pump. It's the vacuum pump that related to brake booster. Thanks Doug for the detail.

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## acid_pork (Jul 15, 2016)

Can anybody answer the question: has anyone DIY'd it? How long does it take?

Thanks!


----------



## Dutch724 (Jun 28, 2017)

Sorry, I didn't get a chance to take a wack at doing the repair. 
I was rear ended and the insurance totaled the car. Now I'm in a gasser 2013 X5.


----------



## stevieg58 (Jan 5, 2015)

Here is a link to a DIY that I wrote a few years ago and posted on Xoutpost. The DIY is about replacing the thermostat, but in order to do that the EGR cooler must be unbolted and lifted onto the engine to allow access to the thermostat - but it is not completely removed from the engine. It will still be attached by the EGR temperature sensor and the vacuum line to the EGR valve. Removing the temperature sensor should be trivial, but removing and re-attaching a (roughly) ten year old vacuum line may not be so trivial. I would plan on having a foot or so of vacuum line and a vacuum connector in case you have to use a X-acto razor knife to cut off the old vacuum line.

Otherwise everything should be covered in the DIY noted above. As an aside, I would recommend checking your thermostat function before doing this job - they are prone to malfunction as discussed in the DIY, and getting the EGR out is 90% of the hassle of doing the thermostat. No need to do the job twice, and a new thermostat is not expensive. Also, don't know how you feel about pre-emptive maintenance, but the water pump will also be easy to get to at the same time. Your decision, of course.

Good luck.


----------



## Marti Mouse (Jul 25, 2020)

Hello - here to revive this discussion. 2009 35d. Had no/low acceleration and what I described as a noisy fluttering air noise near the engine, turned out to be a broken EGR cooler. Had that replaced and the noise is gone, but the acceleration issue is still there. Just seems to take forever to get going and isn't a lag because it's consistent all the way up to speed (engine sounds fine otherwise). No code (yet). I can floor it and it just says "waaahhh" and creeps up. Have seen some discussion about the MAP sensor and wondered if that seems logical. Will go out and drive 100 miles or so to see if a code appears.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

This is the poor performance reported after your July engine air filter replacement?


----------



## Marti Mouse (Jul 25, 2020)

Yes sir, that***8217;s the timing.


----------

